# Hobby 750 ELC 2005



## 106410 (Aug 12, 2007)

Noticed on the Hobby site that someone had their fixed table removed and a fold up in its place. Did they do the job themselves, if so was it easy and if it was done somewhere else could you let me know where please. Love the Hobby but the table seems to take up a lot of space. Cheers. Pete.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Yep I agree with you on that one, also the single chair does too, we had our table and chair removed by the dealer when we bought it, and it was much better....

Now I've got a Hobby 600 and we take turns moving about!!


----------



## 94166 (May 1, 2005)

*hobby table*

I believe this to be fairly straightforward, I removed the static table by removing the half dozen or so screwws that fix it to the floor, using the foot of the column I made a circular template out of a piece of sheet aluminium and drilled holes accoprdingly. This fitted over the hole and with a suitable carpet no one would suspect there ever was a table there, when you come to sell on just put the table back. Hope this helps.


----------

